# [SOLVED] external monitor color problem



## annanova (Jun 12, 2008)

hi,
new to the forum. I have a quick question. My laptop's( toshiba satellite m45) lcd is currently broken, so I ended up using a compaq s7500 crt as an external monitor. My problem is the new monitor display is very dim. I want to make it brighter. I tried to adjust the color through the contrast/brightness button on the monitor, but nothings really changed, it is still dim. I don't know what else to do, .. I don't know if this info is important but when I went to *display- setting*, it had 2 copies of ati radeon , and no mention of compaq monitor? so is my laptop not recognizing the new monitor? do I need to download something? pls. help thanks


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: external monitor color problem*

Hi,
Go into Device Manager and see if you have any yellow warnings, if you have two video cards listed, and if your monitor is listed.

Right-click My Computer, click Properties, click the Hardware tab, and then click Device Manager.

Post back with your findings, please.


----------



## annanova (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: external monitor color problem*

hi,

thnks for response. I went to device manager and under display it still didn't recognize the new monitor ( compaq crt7500) only the old, broken one. I was able to fix the color though.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: external monitor color problem*

So, everything is working fine except the monitor is not recognised in Device Manager?
No yellow warning signs? No warnings or errors reported at start-up or beeps?

In Device Manager, Click Action/Scan for Hardware Changes......try it, and then look under Monitors, not under Display.


----------



## annanova (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: external monitor color problem*

hello,

I have plug and play listed twice under monitor. Is that it? And there are no yellow warning signs or beeps.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: external monitor color problem*

Hi,
Yes that's fine. Your laptop recognises that it has two monitors.............it's in-built one and an external one. That will also be why you're seeing 2 video cards, though you should actually see 2 monitors, in you're display settings.
If your external monitor, and indeed your laptop, are working properly now, then there's no need to worry.
IS everything working ok?

Do you have the Manual? You should be able to make the external monitor your default single display, through a key combination, or using Windows Display Settings Advanced, or by using software that came with the ATI Radeon card.
But if everythings working ok for you, you may not wish to bother. Save for a new screen.

Here's a link to the Toshiba site, if you're missing the manual....
http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_manuals.jsp


----------



## annanova (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: external monitor color problem*

hi,

thanks for your patience and swift responses! I really appreciate it. Everything is okay , just a couple of performance issues but thats another topic. Thanks again for clearing things up!


----------

